

Marko Rodriguez  YOW: Solving Problems with Graphs [video] - espeed
http://yow.eventer.com/yow-2012-1012/applying-graphs-to-solve-real-world-problems-by-marko-a-rodriguez-1228?

======
okram
The slides for this presentation are available here:
<http://www.slideshare.net/slidarko/yow-australia2012>

